# What TV commercial bugs you the most?



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Here in the Phoenix area we have a Realtor who comes on and announces how successful he is then he says "I'm not bragging, I'm applying for a job, I wanna be your Realtor!" The he flashes a big phony smile (showing nasty teeth) and says "Thank you" and the oil just drips off the words.  Do you have a favorite one to HATE?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

Also "Flo" on those Progressive Insurance is also obnoxious.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

That GE commercial with the little girl who says  "My mom makes trains that are friends with trees"...  My mom works for GE...      It's creepy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

Those anti smoking commercials with the women and her voice box that she needed for her throat cancer, or the guy pushing his dentures out of his mouth because smoking caused him to lose his teeth.  Those scare tactic ads are especially gross to see when you're sitting there eating dinner.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2015)

ANY ads for prescription drugs...IMO, they should be banned from TV, the same as tobacco.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

I agree Don, forgot about all of those.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2015)

SB, I agree. I know is to scare you enough to quit smoking, but I wonder about small children viewing them. Can it be too scary?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

In the tri-state area there is a radio commercial that has been on forever. Just the opening notes and I slam the button. " 1 877 Cars for kids, donate your car today". Grating as heck, oh and TV ads for the SPCA. I'm Sarah McLaughlin and I'm going to ruin your whole afternoon...our house is full of formerly homeless critters, you should be sending me donations GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2015)

I hate 'em ALL.  One of the reasons I don't watch over the air TV anymore.  I guess back when I did, though, the ones I hated the MOST were those ones about guys having trouble getting an erection.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 8, 2015)

The retired admiral president of New Day USA.  A reverse mortgage company playing on the idea that they are looking out for vets. He is just so full of himself. He used to appear in full uniform. I guess that didn't go over well. He dresses more casually in each re-make commercial. Still has to mention his 32 years of service, with American flag flying.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 8, 2015)

In our area there are three large furniture stores that compete for business.  They all advertise like crazy, but one, "Bob's Discount Furniture" just makes me want to hit the mute button as soon as the ad comes on.  "Bob" does his own ads and just has this annoying quality about his voice.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 8, 2015)

The "four hour erection" and "painful intercourse" ones get the instant mute in our house. Very awkward when you have three teens who are not yours by birth in the house.....


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

I've seen the Bob's commercial, something really creepy about that guy. Then there was a commercial I used to love. This guy is sitting on the couch and his girl notices a spider. He leans over to smash it and it throws him around the room.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The "four hour erection" and "painful intercourse" ones get the instant mute in our house. Very awkward when you have three teens who are not yours by birth in the house.....



Yeah, the attractive women saying “it’s nice to cuddle up with your favorite guy…..but, the thing is…” (erection problems) 

I've been seeing one about excessive underarm sweating (gross) ...don't remember the product.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 8, 2015)

Don M. said:


> ANY ads for prescription drugs...IMO, they should be banned from TV, the same as tobacco.


+1.   Also in the same vein- the rip-off weight loss "remedies' such as:


----------



## Manatee (Dec 8, 2015)

My complaint is that the "mute" button on the remote is not nearly big enough.  It is the button that I use the most.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 8, 2015)

I dislike all the commercials mentioned..especially the Progressive Flo ones...uggh. I do have one I like..here it is.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh, geeze, where to start? I think I have a problem - I look forward to the commercials so I can hate on them.

My current target of opportunity is one for a local bargain store, Big Lots, that sells junk cheap. These three women come dancing in and the lead dancer/singer, who looks like she just closed down the doughnut shop, sings

_"Christmas doesn't happen without me"_

Oooookay ... so you're the Virgin Mary? You're the one responsible for world-wide cheer and good will and those yummy stollens?

I think not.

On that painful intercourse one ... Osphena ... ever listen to the list of possible side-effects? That alone would turn me into a nun. 

*WARNING -  ADULT REFERENCES
*


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, geeze, where to start? I think I have a problem - I look forward to the commercials so I can hate on them.


:lol1:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

> My current target of opportunity is one for a local bargain store, Big Lots, that sells junk cheap. These three women come dancing in and *the lead dancer/singer*, who looks like she just closed down the doughnut shop, sings
> 
> _"Christmas doesn't happen without me"_



:laugh:

I started paying attention to the Big Lots holiday commercials a few years ago - because THAT WOMAN CAN SING!! YES!

I don't know who she is, but she should be on broadway.

Sorry Phil :hide:

However, it’s been years but I think I’ve been to Big Lots maybe twice. I agree with you about “junk”. Dollar Store is several levels above Big Lots.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I started paying attention to the Big Lots holiday commercials a few years ago - because THAT WOMAN CAN SING!!   YES!
> 
> ...



She should be on Broadway, all right - right in the middle of it during rush hour! layful:

IF it is her singing ... you know how these singers lip-synch and use Autotune these days ...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

You're terrible, Phil. :lofl:

Here ya go:


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 9, 2015)

Holy cow!  Ok, I don't like Big Lots..but I used to love Pic 'N Save...and they took over those stores.  I used to find all kinds of cool stuff..then Big Lots came in and oh my... This commercial is very funny.  I do wonder if that's really her voice.
:shrug:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's the one SifuPhil is talking about:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2015)

Annoying commercial but what a set of pipes!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

Getting tired of this one


----------



## Rowan (Dec 9, 2015)

They are so annoying and everywhere .


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't like being lectured like in the drug commercials, up coming economic collapse, reverse mortgages among others.I want to know what is being advertised-the peter pan at the reunion Progressive commercial erks me...alot.

As much as like the commercial All The Stupid Things People Do In A Horror Movie it still takes too long to show who the commercial is for.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> You're terrible, Phil. :lofl:
> 
> Here ya go:




Now see, that one isn't so bad. Of course, it sounds like she's got a 20-piece choir behind her, not just two other ladies. And yes, if that's really her she does have a good voice. 

I still suspect anyone who goes around bragging how they "nailed" everything ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Here's the one SifuPhil is talking about:



That's very interesting - the one they show here is considerably shorter, no fleshing out of the lyrics - basically her and her backup gals just come out and she screams about Christmas not happening without her - no cookies, nothing else. That's why I took offense to it. 

Maybe they had a few calls from people like me? 

Thanks for posting that, Apple - now I have to find a new commercial to hate!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's very interesting - the one they show here is considerably shorter,



Yeah, the commercial here is shorter that this youtube version - doesn't show her doing the little "pelvic thrust", which I'm sure you enjoy. :laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah, the commercial here is shorter that this youtube version - doesn't show her doing the little "pelvic thrust", which I'm sure you enjoy. :laugh:



It's really the only reason I watch it at all. 

By the way, what _were_ they advertising?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2015)

uh oh....what have I done...?  Created a monster! mg1: :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> uh oh....what have I done...?  Created a monster! mg1: :lofl:



No - merely freed him!

AAARRRGHHHH!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2015)

Fun facts...hubby has the TV on from when he can feel for the remote as he wakes up...to on a timer for after he goes to sleep. If I were on my own I might not own a television. I have donated at least two hundred books this year while weeding my shelves, and still have a few hundred. Hubby has probably never read anything save for a cookbook cover to cover in his life. If we can make it work well anyone can.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 9, 2015)

The "Sit & Sleep"  Mattress company, whose owner always spouts, "Find one for a lower price,

and your mattress is  *FREEEE*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2015)

Speaking of household furniture, here's an advertiser we'll probably never see on TV ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2015)

Aww, man, now I can't find any commercials that I _really_ hate.

I think I'm developing a facial tic ...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2015)

hmmm, any varicose vein commercials in your area, Phil?

ambulance chasing lawyers?

or Chia Obama?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

No, AC, no Chia Obamas, unfortunately.

Plenty of lawyer/lawsuit and personal body issue ones, but those are TOO easy. 

I like the targets of my hatred to be unique. 

I'm actually starting to (horrors!) find ones I_ like, _like the new one for Amazon Prime:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 11, 2015)

That dumb kid who thinks he's Peter Pan.   Change the channel he's so disgusting.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 11, 2015)

What a pain in the butt that kid is!

Some ads are SO bad, I swear I'll NEVER buy their product!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

Why does everyone hate that kid? I act like that ALL the time.

I wish I could fly ...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Why does everyone hate that kid? I act like that ALL the time.
> 
> I wish I could fly ...



He's obnoxious, but that's what he's SUPPOSED to be! It's the whole point of the commercial, but a lot of people find him annoying. GEICO needs to rethink that one....go back to the little green gekko.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> He's obnoxious, but that's what he's SUPPOSED to be! It's the whole point of the commercial, but a lot of people find him annoying. GEICO needs to rethink that one....go back to the little green gekko.



I usually enjoy their commercials and I understood that "Peter" was _supposed_ to embody all the negative traits of youth - obnoxious, irreverent, etc. 

You're right, though - they over-estimated their audience.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2015)

He tells a woman she doesn't look a day over 70, then flies around singing _"You make me feel so young"..._.insulting older people.

What the heck is he doing at a reunion anyway?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> What the heck is he doing at a reunion anyway?



Spreading joy?

If I had written the commercial I would have made her be Wendy and the guy be Hook - would have been funnier.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2015)

There's another radio commercial. I think it's for an auto brand. But the woman is whining about running errands and now she has soccer practice in an hour, sometimes she just feels like she's chasing her tail...poor dear, such first world problems.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

I also enjoy the Mr. Sketch scented markers commercial ... makes me laugh every time!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2015)

Be careful bending over, Gaga.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2015)

I like Gaga more all the time, she has a great voice.  I was surprised how good she is without the costume props.  That girl can sing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I like Gaga more all the time, she has a great voice.  I was surprised how good she is without the costume props.  That girl can sing.



And she's got great gams - doesn't hurt. layful:

But no, I'm not one of her Little Monsters yet.


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2015)

"It's Jake....from State Farm...."


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> "It's Jake....from State Farm...."



Yeah, that shrewish wife!

They even tried to parody their own commercial with the SNL angle - doesn't cut it in my humble opinion.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> "It's Jake....from State Farm...."


  "What are you wearing _Jake from State Farm_?"


----------

